# General > Genealogy >  Watt/mackenzie

## linda mackenzie/watt

I'm looking for the WATT family, Parents were Donald and Catherine (Georgeson) Watt
children were Catherine, Jessie,  Peter, Donald, Williamina, and Georgeina.
Donald, the father died in 1888 and Catherine the mother died in March 31,1917.
Catherine, the daughter, my great grandmother came over to America about 1908 and her sister Williamina followed sometime later. Catherine married David MacKenzie in Cleveland, Ohio. I would really like to find someone who might have more information on Catherine's  life in general. I have been searching the family for sometime now and would like to get to know the Watt family. 

family matters
Linda MacKenzie,   LMacstr@aol.com

----------

